# I'm considerably richer than you!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*yawn*

Also not far off twice my age, and by the time I'm 48, I'd hope not to be filled with the same amount of despair, PTSD and tedious war stories, or an attitude of "look at me, kiddo, whatever you've got, I've had it 10x over AND for twice as long..."

NR9, eh? I bet you fit right in with the combine harvesters and inbreeding. When you go on holiday, do you have to find your village a replacement idiot? :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am a worker for the council - been 13 years - I will remain poor.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Tim, did I miss something?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Hey Tim, did I miss something?


TemporaryTT's thread in the main forum... :-*


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> I'm considerably richer than you!


I doubt it  :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Ah, I get it now - you do like baiting that bloke don't you.

Still, it IS fun when you get such a great response!

Shall we start a "my house is bigger than your house" thread too????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS My "road" bike is faster than any "road" car - so there


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My fuel bill is considerably bigger than yours!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> My fuel bill is considerably bigger than yours!


How about mine?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Whatever the cost of the wee place what about the pine clad ceiling, cream leather suite and the key feature, black ash dining table! Remember those? Just as well the talk was around assets and not taste.

Edit..

Sorry and another bug bare of mine

"architect-designed" - who the fuck else designs houses? Yer granny?

And one last thing - how many architects do you know who deliberately design 'L-Shaped Lounges'?

I'm finished now, promise.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I really must say that this forum has gone down hill recently.

There appears to be a juvenile or offensive reply around every corner.......... and it's 'kin hilarious :lol: :twisted:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO at both threads....

...so why whinge when you get the response you so obviously sought? :wink: :-*


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh yes... and I'm also a poor council worker :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> Oh yes... and I'm also a poor council worker :wink:


That makes me thee and Rogue - however Rogue ain't that poor - HE works in IT and buys property in and around Stirling. :wink:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

saint said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes... and I'm also a poor council worker :wink:
> ...


Mind you.... can't really complain. The 'council' are kind enough to give me a nice long 6 weeks off :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My fuel bill is considerably bigger than yours!
> ...


I got 2,000 litres of kerosene delivered today....Â£630. Three to four fills a year...my fuel bill is considerably bigger than yours... :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


What do you expect when you own your own jet?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Jet washer? Jet stream?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

how much does it cost to heat the house?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

One thing to remember, heat rises. Wee Brett has to heat the 15 feet above his head before it reaches him. Try squatting down on the floor and see how much cooler it is. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

evening m8y


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> One thing to remember, heat rises. Wee Brett has to heat the 15 feet above his head before it reaches him. Try squatting down on the floor and see how much cooler it is. :lol: :lol: :wink:


What surprises me most is the fact that the wee man does not like hot things......


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just come back from a good night out, had a read of the thread in question, still in tears, what is this guy on? what planet is he on? who does he think he is? :lol:

Need twats like him to keep us entertained :lol:

I remember a few others like him, though they never returned :?  :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oi, enough of this banter! You're not supposed to enjoy the flame room! saint - heating the house is expensive, as is running the AGA. We get through a serious amount of fuel each year - 8,000 litres at 30p a litre!

Ceilings are only 9ft high - so I am only heating the 3.5ft above my head you cheeky bastards. Don't forget, I am the tallest in my household, so need to cater for the shortest....all 2ft of him! 

As for not liking hot things, well I am only allowed to sample one particular hot thing, otherwise I won't have a house to worry about... :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My fuel bill is considerably bigger than yours!
> ...


Move over, as i think that crown belongs to me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Always the people who feel the need to boast that have the most to prove.

There are always going to be people who have something bigger, shinier, newer, faster than you - deal with it and move on..

For the record I am the 3rd Duke of Winbourne and own 400000000000 acres of parkland in Surrey, most of Trafalgar Square and several properties in Monaco, New York and Sydney.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Ah yes... NR9.... wondered where I heard that before. I think it was an old shed in a small corner at the bottom of my garden I once had... Thought about pulling it down, but then realised I could donate it to the community... :wink: :twisted:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Without trying to sound stupid, but what is NR9?

Its not like that guy gave us an flash postcode in Chelsea where 500k would get you a single room :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Without trying to sound stupid, but what is NR9?
> 
> Its not like that guy gave us an flash postcode in Chelsea where 500k would get you a single room :lol:


A bit of a postcode that covers :-

Alderford, Attlebridge, Barford, Barnham Broom, Bawburgh, Brandon Parva, Carleton Forehoe, Colton, Coston, Easton, Garvestone, Great Melton, Hardingham, Hethersett, High Green, Hingham, Honingham, Lenwade, Little Melton, Lyng, Marlingford, Morton, Primrose Green, Reymerston, Runhall, Scoulton, Sparham, Swannington, Thuxton, Weston Green, Weston Longville and Woodrising.

:-*


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

On the easterly wing of the my garden.... :wink: or more generally known as Norfolk way fella... 

** edit - beaten to it by Abi!  **


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Without trying to sound stupid, but what is NR9?
> ...


The most worrying part about the above information is that i've not heard of a single one of the place names mentioned. They're either very very small & not that significant :lol: :lol: (sorry, could not resist) or my geography is woefully poor :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Always the people who feel the need to boast that have the most to prove.
> 
> There are always going to be people who have something bigger, shinier, newer, faster than you - deal with it and move on..
> 
> For the record I am the 3rd Duke of Winbourne and own 400000000000 acres of parkland in Surrey, most of Trafalgar Square and several properties in Monaco, New York and Sydney.


Me thinks you only own 300000000000 acres of Surrey parkland, so stop the lies right now. No-body likes a show-off

Oh & your Monaco property needs some fairly urgent attention, as me & the boys got totally fucked up over the weekend at my place on booze, drugs & hookers, so popped next door to your gaff & trashed it for laughs :lol: .


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I shall send my people out to attend to it immediately.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

You mean you don't have staff in residence?? Times hard eh? :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I'm only heating the west wing at the moment...the east wing has 40 East Europeans renovating it. I've allowed them to sleep in the ballroom for now.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


B - you are of course only referring to your summer house.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No, I had just sent them on a round the world cruise on the Aga Khan's boat.

It is OK though, one of my Lear jets met them in LA to bring them back to the apartment.

Paul, thanks for letting me know about the mess, Brad & Angie are popping over on the weekend so it is only good manners to have it clean & tidy..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

They can't have been on the Aga Khan's boat, as I'm currently using that as a lifeboat on my own yacht. Its hoisted onto the deck at the moment.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No, AK (as I know him) has two.

He must have lent you the small one, which means not only am I richer, but considerably better thought of than youse.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This thread is useless without pictures


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a privacy agreement which unfortunately prevents me showing any of my boasts, erm I mean _facts_, in picture format.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> This thread is useless without pictures


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me m8s house in Auchencairn - when I lived in Dumfries & Galloway


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> This thread is useless without pictures


Quite right Lisa.

Summer House:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/summerhouse.jpg

Feeding the birds:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/heir.jpg


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Same here! :? :lol:


----------



## martin_read (May 13, 2002)

jampott said:


> They can't have been on the Aga Khan's boat, as I'm currently using that as a lifeboat on my own yacht. Its hoisted onto the deck at the moment.


Jampott,

You may want to move your yacht to the far end of my swimming pool,
away from my house, as I`m having a party tonight and it might get a bit noisey.

cheers

Martin


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can someone post a link to the original thread?

I would search for it myself, but that sounds like manual labour and I've just had my daily manicure and hand massage.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Can someone post a link to the original thread?
> 
> I would search for it myself, but that sounds like manual labour and I've just had my daily manicure and hand massage.


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=47127

the thread starts of ok until Mightty decides to open his ass


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cheers.

I'll have one of my personal assistants read it to me.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Strangely, I have just bought another house today.


but i don't like to talk about it


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

just sold this to Roman as I had wanted something with more space...

http://www.blufindivers.com/deeTT/romanabr.pps


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Joking aside, fuck me that man has a lot of money...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thats a fuck of a lot of marine hardware.

Different world entirely


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its true. I have more money than sense. Unfortunately, I don't have a great deal of sense... :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Joking aside, fuck me that man has a lot of money...


...but not as much as me...


----------

